# pics and more pics



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

i found these pics looking through all my work pics, i wish i would have taken more of the jobs i am/was on
































a ferno and ductape should fix the leaking pressure tank

the new install was a rework first attchment with me in it, yes we installed vb's. it was a weekend emergency so we had to buy the tanks from blowes, they are acully pretty good tanks, the bases wont rust, pump pick was a pump i did when i did irrigation work, i will post some pics off my i phone in a little


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

First pick of pump is that pump I installed 1 year later still Purin away. Other pics is the system that we reworked, bladders were busted and pumps were shortcycling excessively, as you can see the original install was hacked up to begin with lol

I was working for an irrigation system installer when I did the irrigation pump. and I had I a summer job installing treatment equipment under direct guidance from a licensed installer. 




And from last week a pos posi temp cartridge replacement. 











They don't last long here


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Who's the fellah with the blacked-out head in the first picture? Is that how the plumber dresses for work?....:whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That would be me, it was a hot day and an emergency call on a weekend. That kinda explains the clothing lol, if we were doing heavy lifting or such I ware steel toed boots. In a normal situation I ware company uniform and such.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

No worries, when I worked in new construction, we worked in shorts without T- shirts. It is very steamy and hot in S. FL in summer.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> No worries, when I worked in new construction, we worked in shorts without T- shirts. It is very steamy and hot in S. FL in summer.


We did the same in Alberta in the summer, runners instead of work boots. My boss would pull the guys off the sites if anyone objected to it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> No worries, when I worked in new construction, we worked in shorts without T- shirts. It is very steamy and hot in S. FL in summer.


Yea im in s. Fl


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Yea im in s. Fl


 




Where? What county?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Sarasota


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm on the east coast, Palm Beach county.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'm on the east coast, Palm Beach county.


Even hotter down there lol


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

another pic i found










a conglomeration of cpvc and general hackery, one thing foreclosures seem to have alot of here

a ''schwinn'' coupling should fix that broken joint :laughing:


----------

